# Adding some gription to my floorboards.....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

Took some carriage bolts and changed the rounded top to a point, quick powder coating, and install into the factory holes.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks good fusc..


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

That's a very good idea.
I ve been thinking about spraying some truck bed liner on mine. But after seeing your idea, I'll need to rethink that...


----------

